# Kubaroo Open 2011 (Melbourne)



## Tim Major (Mar 16, 2011)

http://www.speedcubing.com.au/KubarooOpen2011/

*Where:* Currently RMIT Spiritual Centre, though likely to change to another RMIT building.
*When:* May 7th.
*Events:* 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, OH, BLD, Pyraminx = 2 rounds.
Skewb and Square-1 = 1 round.
If we have time we'll put in another 3x3 round.
*Prizes:*


Spoiler



*2x2:* A choice of the 2x2s I have in stock, for 1st. Certificates places 1-3
*3x3:* A choice of the 3x3s I have in stock, for 1st, 2nd and 3rd. Certificates places 1-3
*4x4:* A choice of the 4x4s I have in stock, for 1st, unless they won a prize in 2x2, in which case it goes to 2nd place. Certificates places 1-3
*OH:* A choice of the 3x3s I have in stock, for 1st, unless they won a prize in and event other than 3x3, in which case it goes to the next person (same if the next person has won a prize, etc.) Certificates places 1-3
*BLD:* A choice of the 3x3s I have in stock, for 1st, unless they won a prize in and event other than 3x3, in which case it goes to the next person (same if the next person has won a prize, etc.) Certificates places 1-3
*Pyraminx:* A choice of the Pyraminxes I have in stock, unless they won a prize in and event other than 3x3, in which case it goes to the next person (same if the next person has won a prize, etc.) Certificates places 1-3
*Square-1:* A choice of the Square-1s I have in stock, for 1st, unless they won a prize in and event other than 3x3, in which case it goes to the next person (same if the next person has won a prize, etc.) Certificates places 1-3
*Skewb:* A choice of the Skewbs I have in stock, for 1st, unless they won a prize in and event other than 3x3, in which case it goes to the next person (same if the next person has won a prize, etc.) Certificates places 1-3


Hope to see you all there 
My site.


----------



## JyH (Mar 16, 2011)

It would be a shame if Feliks "Couldn't show up".


----------



## OzBluey (Mar 16, 2011)

Sounds good,
Is skewb offical now?


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 16, 2011)

OzBluey said:


> Sounds good,
> Is skewb offical now?


 
It's not official yet, but hopefully will be. If not, it will still be held unofficially, as there is interest.


----------



## izovire (Mar 16, 2011)

Good luck to you Tim for sponsoring the competition. I'm excited to have a competition organized in Denver sometime soon


----------



## David Zemdegs (Mar 16, 2011)

This comp is taking a while to get on to the WCA website.....


----------



## pappas (Mar 16, 2011)

fazdad said:


> This comp is taking a while to get on to the WCA website.....


 
My thoughts exactly. 
Still pissed off about no 5x5.


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 16, 2011)

I've registered. Why is square-1 in the prizes?
Anyway, I need to finish learning EG-1.


----------



## Dene (Mar 16, 2011)

FAZCOMP


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 16, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> I've registered. Why is square-1 in the prizes?


Because Square-1 is an event, thanks for the catch. (1 round of square-1)


fazdad said:


> This comp is taking a while to get on to the WCA website.....


Tim wants to finish off the site's capability to host multiple Australian competitions, and a few other things first. It's almost 2 months away anyway, as long as people know (the point of this thread), then that's fine for now.


PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Still pissed off about no 5x5.


Sorry, I've told you the story to this, I'll probably do this again next year, and it should have 5x5. I wanted to give prizes for all events, and I didn't want to support KOs, but I couldn't get decent shipping prices, it was ending up costing more single sale.

I'm thinking about a raffle, maybe $1 per ticket, or something on the sort, I'm thinking about $50 worth. What do you guys suggest?


----------



## pappas (Mar 16, 2011)

@Tim Major: Dont worry I get it.


----------



## Johnny.d.p (Mar 16, 2011)

sadly, I'll be in Vietnam so I can't come! D:


----------



## TimMc (Apr 5, 2011)

This will be the official thread for the Kubaroo Open 2011. More info at http://www.speedcubing.com.au/KubarooOpen2011/

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 6, 2011)

It's been announced.


----------



## TimMc (May 1, 2011)

*The 5x5 Blindfolded event will be held during lunch.*

If you'd like to participate in this event and haven't registered online for the competition then please PM me.

If you'd like to participate in this event and you've already registered online for the competition then please reply to the e-mail that I sent you earlier.

Registration has closed. Please keep an eye on the schedule for future updates.

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (May 1, 2011)

Hey everyone.
Just posting to ask, and this question is for everyone. I have to admit, we didn't anticipate 40 people when writing the original schedule. We were expecting to have free time left over. We need help (specifically runners and judges) for this competition to run smoothly. It's fun to be part of the team, and for me at least, it helped settle nerves back at my first competition. If we only have 5 people, scrambling, running and judging, we will have to remove a round or event. It's not hard to take the cubes back and forth from the scrambling table and the stations. Learning to judge is also very simple, and you don't need to know all the regulations, a basic understanding is enough, and you can just ask for help.
Please help, it's fun, easy, and necessary for the competition to run smoothly. Hope to see you all there,
Tim.


----------



## tjtj_pr0 (May 2, 2011)

Johnny.d.p said:


> sadly, I'll be in Vietnam so I can't come! D:


 
where will u go? i'm in Ha Noi


----------



## David Zemdegs (May 6, 2011)

I was hoping to get there earlier to help out but school sports intervenes. I have to take Fazs brother to basketball at 11am which means Ill only get there about 12.30-13.00. Sorry......


----------



## hic0057 (May 6, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Hey everyone.
> Just posting to ask, and this question is for everyone. I have to admit, we didn't anticipate 40 people when writing the original schedule. We were expecting to have free time left over. We need help (specifically runners and judges) for this competition to run smoothly. It's fun to be part of the team, and for me at least, it helped settle nerves back at my first competition. If we only have 5 people, scrambling, running and judging, we will have to remove a round or event. It's not hard to take the cubes back and forth from the scrambling table and the stations. Learning to judge is also very simple, and you don't need to know all the regulations, a basic understanding is enough, and you can just ask for help.
> Please help, it's fun, easy, and necessary for the competition to run smoothly. Hope to see you all there,
> Tim.


 
I'll be happy to help judge/run. I'm just going to be there slightly late and leave earlier.


----------



## RCTACameron (May 6, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Hey everyone.
> Just posting to ask, and this question is for everyone. I have to admit, we didn't anticipate 40 people when writing the original schedule. We were expecting to have free time left over. We need help (specifically runners and judges) for this competition to run smoothly. It's fun to be part of the team, and for me at least, it helped settle nerves back at my first competition. If we only have 5 people, scrambling, running and judging, we will have to remove a round or event. It's not hard to take the cubes back and forth from the scrambling table and the stations. Learning to judge is also very simple, and you don't need to know all the regulations, a basic understanding is enough, and you can just ask for help.
> Please help, it's fun, easy, and necessary for the competition to run smoothly. Hope to see you all there,
> Tim.


 
I can help, and I'll probably get there fairly early and stay the whole day.


----------



## AnsonL (May 7, 2011)

any record being broken so far?


----------



## Maniac (May 7, 2011)

I think Feliks will break 3x3 avg, 3x3 sing, 4x4 avg, and *maybe* 4x4 sing


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 7, 2011)

AnsonL said:


> any record being broken so far?



The scheduled registration ended like 3 minutes ago, chill out. haha


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 7, 2011)

Please don't kill me average to much Cameron


----------



## RCTACameron (May 7, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Please don't kill me average to much Cameron


 
Lol I got high 3s avg and 1.63 single


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 7, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Lol I got high 3s avg and 1.63 single


 
YAY! Sorry, but I don't want you to beat me  congrats on single though.


----------



## AnsonL (May 7, 2011)

sub 3 gogogo


----------



## Tim Major (May 7, 2011)

6.65 OLL skip.


----------



## JyH (May 7, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> 6.65 OLL skip.


 
Average?


----------



## Faz (May 7, 2011)

Lowish 8


----------



## Tim Major (May 7, 2011)

31.05 444, PLL at like, 27 xD.


----------



## David Zemdegs (May 7, 2011)

Faz just got 31.05 4x4 single...


----------



## JyH (May 7, 2011)

fazdad said:


> Faz just got 31.05 4x4 single...


 
Congrats!
Bet you're proud!
I wish my son was Faz...


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 7, 2011)

daaaaaaaamn


----------



## Tim Major (May 7, 2011)

11.16 OH. ZBLL.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 7, 2011)

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## JyH (May 7, 2011)

2 WRs...
feet wr gogogogogogo
How many ZBLL cases does Faz know?


----------



## Faz (May 7, 2011)

None


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 7, 2011)

STOP.


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 7, 2011)

What about 2x2


----------



## David Zemdegs (May 7, 2011)

I was out getting lunch for Feliks so I didnt film the 11.16 OH but someone else did I believe


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 7, 2011)

First timed 3x3 solve after I saw that OH single: 11.16. Not feeling too good about myself right now :S


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 7, 2011)

any WRs?


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 7, 2011)

rubiksarlen said:


> any WRs?


 
Yeah, 31.05 4x4 and 11.16 OH singles, read the thread.


----------



## JyH (May 7, 2011)

fazdad said:


> I was out getting lunch for Feliks so I didnt film the 11.16 OH but someone else did I believe


 
So what does Feliks eat to make him so fazt?


----------



## Tim Major (May 7, 2011)

13:07.97 5BLD Zane.(safety solve)


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 7, 2011)

Look at his sig...


JyH said:


> So what does Feliks eat to make him so fazt?


----------



## David Zemdegs (May 7, 2011)

JyH said:


> So what does Feliks eat to make him so fazt?


Salmon sushi today...


----------



## David Zemdegs (May 7, 2011)

JyH said:


> So what does Feliks eat to make him so fazt?


Salmon sushi today...


----------



## Tim Major (May 7, 2011)

No wr, but I think it's postworthy. Alexandra Daryl Ariawan sq1, 19.38, 26.96, 19.93, 22.59, 18.18. Indonesian record average (she has a 13 single from a past comp.)


----------



## RCTACameron (May 7, 2011)

My finals 2x2 avg was
(6.xx+), (1.80), 2.56, 3.61, 4.50+
3.56 avg, wouldv'e been 2.89 without +2


----------



## David Zemdegs (May 7, 2011)

Feliks One Handed Final
14.15 14.30 14.77 (17.31) (13.77) = 14.41 avg


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 7, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> My finals 2x2 avg was
> (6.xx+), (1.80), 2.56, 3.61, 4.50+
> 3.56 avg, wouldv'e been 2.89 without +2


 
Nice


----------



## Tim Major (May 7, 2011)

6.24 PLL skip. Sorry Dene


----------



## David Zemdegs (May 7, 2011)

Feliks Summary for the day:
4 X 4 single - 31.05
One Handed Single - 11.16
One Handed Average - 14.41
3 X 3 Single 6.24


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 7, 2011)

quick! get it on youtube! cant wait to see more vids from fazrulz!


----------



## David Zemdegs (May 7, 2011)

rubiksarlen said:


> quick! get it on youtube! cant wait to see more vids from fazrulz!



it'll be about 2-3 hours


----------



## JasonK (May 7, 2011)

Hey guys, did anyone who was there today pick up a brown jacket from near the doors? I somehow managed to leave it behind :fp


----------



## Tim Major (May 7, 2011)

fazdad said:


> Feliks Summary for the day:
> 4 X 4 single - 31.05
> One Handed Single - 11.16
> One Handed Average - 14.41
> 3 X 3 Single 6.24


 
You forgot 6.65 3x3 OLL skip.
For those interested, 6.24 had L F' L' U' L U F U' L' or the mirror, then auf for last layer (PLL skip)


----------



## Enter (May 7, 2011)

congratz!!!! to faz and other Ozicubers!!! 
wow


----------



## Tim Major (May 7, 2011)

PS: If Faz got there earlier, there might've been a 4 or 5s world record. There was a super easy scramble for (yellow xcross?), that only me and Luke Bruce could take advantage of, and then ridiculously easy F2L (2 4 move pairs), easy LL. Luke Bruce popped, doing Y-perm at 8s, ended with 54 after some juggling, I then went on the same station, same judge, same pop, at the same time. He popped at 8s doing a Y-perm, I popped at 8s doing a T-perm. I don't think anyone else in the group solves yellow (we're dual white/yellow). So the competition for the 2nd Australian sub 10 goes on. Congrats to Luke for a 10.08, with another lockup, following on from 10.0x last comp, lockup.

Thanks to all the help, I'm sorry we had to drop skewb, and restrict 3x3 to an 8 person final rather than 16, but considering we finished up at 5:55, I doubt we would've fit 8 people in 3x3 and 9 skewb competitors in 5 minutes. I myself did terribly results wise, in every area other than 4x4 (op 9/10, pp 7/10, but still good averages).
Results will be up in a few days.


----------



## MTGjumper (May 7, 2011)

... so, have you got the scramble then?


----------



## Tim Major (May 7, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> ... so, have you got the scramble then?


 
TimMc will be uploading them, at least some of them, I'm not sure when, but it's 7:40pm, so give him some time (ie: a day or two)

Edit: Cameron's 2x2 1.63 scramble (from Faz's memory), U2 R' U R U' B. Cameron's solution: R y' U R' U' R U2. Unfortunately for him, he didn't see the LL skip, he knew the OLL would skip but he thought he'd have J-perm.


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (May 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIvHw17vuGU


----------



## Mr Cubism (May 7, 2011)

fazdad said:


> Feliks Summary for the day:
> 4 X 4 single - 31.05
> One Handed Single - 11.16
> One Handed Average - 14.41
> 3 X 3 Single 6.65 and 6.24


 
What he does is insane..............everybody expect WRs and he does it over and over again. Unreal stuff Faz! Congratz!


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (May 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSMq_P-4wXw


----------



## jrb (May 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIvHw17vuGU

His 3x3 single WR.


----------



## Escher (May 7, 2011)

Lol, that 6.24 is pretty much the best advertisement for Lubix Cube possible. Nice solve feleeks.


----------



## lachose (May 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6zjv-PP24g


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (May 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6zjv-PP24g

EDIT: lachose was faster.


----------



## Shortey (May 7, 2011)

so.... many... reposts....

good job feleeks


----------



## Faz (May 7, 2011)

L2 R2 D2 U2 B' U2 R2 F' R2 F D2 R' D' L R2 B L' U R B F2

y D D' L' D R U' D2 R D'
U L U' L'
U y' R U R'
U' R' U' R U' R' U R
y U' R' U R U R' U' R
U U2' R' F R U R' U' F' U R
U

45 moves moves: 7.2 tps


----------



## Dene (May 7, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> 6.24 PLL skip. Sorry Dene


 
Na it's all good I am still waiting on a 5


----------



## Mr Cubism (May 7, 2011)

What was Feliks 3x3 and 4x4 averages?


----------



## Tim Major (May 7, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> L2 R2 D2 U2 B' U2 R2 F' R2 F D2 R' D' L R2 B L' U R B F2
> 
> y L' D R U' D2 R D'
> U L U' L'
> ...




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ukkwmW_Cxs&feature=feedu
I'd just reconstructed...


----------



## hic0057 (May 7, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> There was a super easy scramble for (yellow xcross?),



I Presume you mean the one where there was a massive 1x2x2 block. I'm a yellow crosser but I messed up that solved.

Also in Pyraminx one scramble had a complete corner solved. Would of been a 1 look solve if someone knows flay method.

Really nice scrambles some of them were.


----------



## caseyd (May 7, 2011)

there was no block, an extra move in there somewher for the gross made a pair, and inserting that set up another easy one


----------



## Tim Major (May 7, 2011)

caseyd said:


> there was no block, an extra move in there somewher for the gross made a pair, and inserting that set up another easy one


 
... Are you serious?

Here's this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLHiCAsjXlQ&feature=feedu
Faz didn't know it was WR, until I confirmed on my phone. We knew it was close, I was pretty sure it was, but ya, that's what the ending was about.


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 7, 2011)

was the 5x5 bld a last min addition to the comp or what?


----------



## Arsonist (May 7, 2011)

Has anyone a vid of his 4x4 WR?


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 7, 2011)

what abt felik's 4x4 and 3x3 OH avg vids? dont seem to be on youtube yet


----------



## lachose (May 7, 2011)

Arsonist said:


> Has anyone a vid of his 4x4 WR?


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VP0_Vu8goJ0


----------



## Adam96 (May 7, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> D D'
> U U2'


----------



## TimMc (May 7, 2011)

All the scrambles for the competition were released in a message on #rubik, directed @ faz/Tim Major.

The filename is related to the order of events, so it wouldn't be too trick to identify them. At around 1am, I'm not too keen on going through the paperwork again but let me know if anyone has issues with identifying what scramble was used when...

Tim.


----------



## Florian (May 7, 2011)

i loved the situation in the vid of the oh WR when you all were thinking if it a World Record or not.

If you are planning Melbourne Winter Open could you please put the it after the 8th July?


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 7, 2011)

JackJ said:


> Could anyone try to reconstruct this? I sent it to Lucas a few months ago but have not received a response.
> B2 F2 L' B2 F2 R F' U' B F2 L D' B' D2 F' R B D2 (Scramble white on U green on F)
> 
> I solved with an xcross on white preserving the green orange F2L slot already made before hand. I think my 2x2 block solution was: x' z x' R' U Rw U2 Rw'. However, I can't find the rest of my white cross. I do remember having a free pair on the blue orange slot. It just needed a 3 move insert. My third F2L pair was (R U R' U') *3 on the blue and red slot. My fourth pair I'm not so sure about. My OLL case was f' L' U' L U f to solve OLL. And my PLL was an anti-clockwise A perm. The cross is my main problem. It was kind of lol so It might be hard to find. If anyone could though, I would greatly appreciate it. There is a video of the solve, but it's pretty low quality and you cant really see the cube at all. (I'm on the right side of the video.) Here's a link regardless.
> http://www.youtube.com/user/JackTheCuber?feature=mhum#p/u/17/Sgv-lKYOH2w


 
>Kubaroo Open 2011


----------



## JackJ (May 7, 2011)

Yup. Fail on my part, I could have sworn I had the reconstruction thread opened.


----------



## cubefan4848 (May 7, 2011)

hic0057 said:


> I Presume you mean the one where there was a massive 1x2x2 block. I'm a yellow crosser but I messed up that solved.
> 
> Also in Pyraminx one scramble had a complete corner solved. Would of been a 1 look solve if someone knows flay method.
> 
> Really nice scrambles some of them were.



Does anyone still have this scramble available anywhere


----------



## hic0057 (May 8, 2011)

When will the results be uploaded?


----------



## JyH (May 8, 2011)

hic0057 said:


> When will the results be uploaded?


 
Yeah, I wanna know if Feliks won.


----------



## hic0057 (May 8, 2011)

JyH said:


> Yeah, I wanna know if Feliks won.


 
I just want to know how I went.


----------



## JyH (May 8, 2011)

hic0057 said:


> I just want to know *how I went*.


 
Did?


----------



## Ltsurge (May 8, 2011)

... slightly off topic 
why are there no comps in brisbane... only in melbourne...


----------



## hic0057 (May 8, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> ... slightly off topic
> why are there no comps in brisbane... only in melbourne...


 
I never heard of a Brisbane cuber before. I know that cubefan4848 is from queensland somewhere.


----------



## Ltsurge (May 8, 2011)

hic0057 said:


> I never heard of a Brisbane cuber before. I know that cubefan4848 is from queensland somewhere.


 
oh well lets put it this way 
i wish there was a comp in brisbane (... motive for somebody to organise one...)


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 8, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> oh well lets put it this way
> i wish there was a comp in brisbane (... motive for somebody to organise one...)


motive for you to organize one.


----------



## TimMc (May 8, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> oh well lets put it this way
> i wish there was a comp in brisbane (... motive for somebody to organise one...)


 
Are you from Brisbane or do you just want to see one occur there? 

If there's a dozen or so cubers up in Brisbane then give a shout out to the Melbournian cubers over at the 'Speedcubing in Melbourne' thread and we'd be happy to help out with organising one. We'd need a local to help secure a cheap/free/suitable venue there though.

@ results: patience please 

Tim.


----------



## Ltsurge (May 9, 2011)

TimMc said:


> Are you from Brisbane or do you just want to see one occur there?
> 
> If there's a dozen or so cubers up in Brisbane then give a shout out to the Melbournian cubers over at the 'Speedcubing in Melbourne' thread and we'd be happy to help out with organising one. We'd need a local to help secure a cheap/free/suitable venue there though.
> 
> Tim.


 
Yeah Im in brisbane... but i can't tell if anyone else cubes here...
Any Ideas how i could find out


----------



## Tim Major (May 9, 2011)

hic0057 said:


> I just want to know how I went.


 
Results were posted a few hours ago.


----------



## sauso (May 9, 2011)

i'm happy with how i did. can't wait for the next one. hope i am sub 30 by then! Can't complain with 26th place.


----------

